# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Results from SARMS cycle

## hustler101

Been on SARMS for 1 month now... and started working out 6 times per week

Lets go back to March 2016...

I got these results in march and the bloodwork was taken at 3:30pm
test total 15.7 
SHBG 44.2 
TEST FREE CAL 266 
TEST BIO CAL 6.39 
ESTRADIOL 83

Since then I ran a cycle of Nova & Chlomid for 1 month (teaspoon daily)

Before my SARMS cycle I injected HCG (500mg twice / week), just did my 4th injection right before beginning the sarms

My sarms stack consists of

	LGD 4033 (10mg/day) dosed once / day.. everyday in the morning (12 WEEK CYCLE)
	RAD 140 (20mg/day Week 1  Week 4 30mg/day week 5  week 16) dosed once / day.. everyday in the morning 
	Nutrobal (MK-677) - 25mg/day.. bump it to 30mg later on (6 Months  1 Year Cycle) dosed once / day.. everyday in the morning
	MK-2866 (12 Weeks) 25mg / day



As I understand sarms have little effect on your testosterone production and work almost as well as steroids 

A month in now I'm beginning to feel low on T

Results after 1 month and working out 6 times per week...

Packaged on 8 pounds (Seems like muscle mass)Increased Strength by an average by 25% (Also note that I'm doing much more power lifting right now)Feeling slightly more sleepy then before (Could also be due to the body wanting to recover more.. but I think SARMS play a role in it)Visual appeal.... I'm guessing I look abit better then if I did the exact same workout without the SARMS.... but by abit, I mean abit!

When first beginning to take SARMS my anger level were hightened by have quickly subsided and now feeling Low on T (Definitely not as low as anavar or a post steroid cycle thought)

Physical appearance is better then before but I was expecting more visible gains, definitely had much more visible results after taking deca & test afew years back.. I guess when you switch from doing 3 times per week (bodybuilding) to 6 times per week (bodybuilding + powerlifting)
these gains can come naturally with the right nutrition.... So as of right now I'm not even sure to what extent the sarms are working....


I'm considering going off the SARMS... even thought I spend 600$ on all 4 of those bottles... I'm thinking of cutting my cycle short... the side-effects are not severe but still I want to have my test levels naturally high and to spend another 2 months with T levels lower then average doesnt seem right.

I'm also planning on Doing HCG 4 shots... 2 shots per week... before beginning my PCT with Chlomid and Nova, just as would be done using a regular steroid cycle... advice on this please

Another thing just wanna make sure I'm taking the right dosage, can you guys confirm that this is 25mg & 10mg..

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> As I understand sarms have little effect on your testosterone production and work almost as well as steroids 
> 
> A month in now I'm beginning to feel low on T


totally wrong.
SARMs will suppress you or even totally shut you down.

----------


## hustler101

> totally wrong.
> SARMs will suppress you or even totally shut you down.


If SARMS will shut you down, then whats the point of doing it?? Whats the catch???

----------


## Obs

> If SARMS will shut you down, then whats the point of doing it?? Whats the catch???


They are legal research chemicals and supposedly some are not hepatoxic. Also op, I mean zero disrespect but it is important to discern, in your own mind, between anger and being pumped. I have taken substances that made me angry and aas was not one of them. I truly believe a lot of people get this misconception that testosterone = anger. No. A lack thereof will possibly cause this in a male. My horomones have seen every extreme available. Every extreme was a piece of cake to keep under my hat except low test. Low test can make you fed up to the point you want to end your life. If you channel your anger into usefulness instead of harm it makes your entire life easier.

----------


## bass

coffee makes me angry.

----------


## Obs

> coffee makes me angry.


It makes me angry when you drink coffee too! Everyone knows its illegal in so cal because of its rage inducing tendencies.

----------


## hustler101

I had to stop taking deca & test300 because I thought I was gonna kill someone... the sarms rage wasn't actually that intense

----------


## hustler101

So am I gonna get some advice here boys or what???

----------


## Nephets

The sales pitch for stuff like lgd is that it doesn't convert to estrogen so there are less sides to deal will. But it will very much shut you down. I wouldn't suggest them with out a test base if at all.

----------


## numbere

I guess some people have to learn things the hard way. 

I've told you twice before you'd be better of with a test only cycle. 

Heck even Silabolin, who's a proponent of SARMs , said you shouldn't run this stack without test p on hand in case of low test issues. 

You should take 250IU of hcg twice per week from now until 2-3 days before starting PCT. 

No one can confirm your doses because what's shown in the photos are milliliters (volume). 

10mg and 25mg are examples of mass (milligrams). 

The concentrations (mg/ml) are needed in order to confirm your doses.

----------


## hustler101

> I guess some people have to learn things the hard way. 
> 
> I've told you twice before you'd be better of with a test only cycle. 
> 
> Heck even Silabolin, who's a proponent of SARMs , said you shouldn't run this stack without test p on hand in case of low test issues. 
> 
> You should take 250IU of hcg twice per week from now until 2-3 days before starting PCT. 
> 
> No one can confirm your doses because what's shown in the photos are milliliters (volume). 
> ...


Would you advice getting off the SARMS now, or should I order test p and continue the use of sarms and finish this 2.5 month cycle ?

I'm not quite familiar with all the abriviations on here... by test P you mean Testosterone Propionate and aren't refering to running a test300 cycle I presume...

----------


## numbere

> Would you advice getting off the SARMS now, or should I order test p and continue the use of sarms and finish this 2.5 month cycle ?
> 
> I'm not quite familiar with all the abriviations on here... by test P you mean Testosterone Propionate and aren't refering to running a test300 cycle I presume...


Yes, test p is short for testosterone propionate . 

Before you do anything you should get blood work so that we know exactly what's going on internally. 

If labs show your test is low, your not feeling like your old self and you want to continue with the SARMs then adding test p would be beneficial. 

Taking test p now would be helpful to meet goals but having blood work first is the best move. 

Remember that if you begin using test you'll need an AI.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> If SARMS will shut you down, then whats the point of doing it?? Whats the catch???


Whats the point in doing aas when all of them shut u down?

Point is. Sarms give you steroidlike gains without most of the sides but u need to have a trtdose on hand.
Rad will help but mostly its not enough or fake or underdosed.
Problemes with the sarmsbottles are that u never know what u get. Same bottle with the same drug and same company may change from month to month.
I would never run sarms without trt.
When i run lgd and mk677 with 150 mg test p last time the gais were actually steroidlike without BP or hematocrit og psycological issues.

----------


## hustler101

> No one can confirm your doses because what's shown in the photos are milliliters (volume). 
> 
> 10mg and 25mg are examples of mass (milligrams). 
> 
> The concentrations (mg/ml) are needed in order to confirm your doses.


Apparently ml & mg, have a 1:1 ratio

I been taking 0.25 of ml and been converting it as 25mg

Common sense tells me its the only possible conversion matric

----------


## hustler101

> Yes, test p is short for testosterone propionate . 
> 
> Before you do anything you should get blood work so that we know exactly what's going on internally. 
> 
> If labs show your test is low, your not feeling like your old self and you want to continue with the SARMs then adding test p would be beneficial. 
> 
> Taking test p now would be helpful to meet goals but having blood work first is the best move. 
> 
> Remember that if you begin using test you'll need an AI.


I'm planning to get an AI right now even without the test.. yes gonna go do bloodwork on tuesday... damn holiday season

What kinda test p cycle do you suggest?

----------


## numbere

> I'm planning to get an AI right now even without the test.. yes gonna go do bloodwork on tuesday... damn holiday season
> 
> What kinda test p cycle do you suggest?


Imo follow Silabolin's advice on test p from your previous thread.

----------


## wellshii

So you started working out while on sarms ? 
Id like to see the results from an intermediate lifter,not a newbie.

----------


## hustler101

> So you started working out while on sarms ? 
> Id like to see the results from an intermediate lifter,not a newbie.


I'm not a noobie... I've been working out since I was 13 years old...

----------


## hustler101

I personally always had trouble gaining muscle size appearance 
Before my sarms I've been doing lots of MMA which is like crossfit type workout and I definitely wasn't able to break my plateau or increase my strength by any considerable amount. So I had to stop MMA atleast for now, and I'm trying to put on the most strength and size possible before getting back to MMA...


Even when I was bodybuilding 4 times / week for many years I still wasn't able to break through my plateau threshold or gain any size, which was discouraging.

So right now I began doing a combination of powerlifting & callisthenics which seems to be much more effective then body building

For people that can't afford to spend 1 year in the gym because they travel for a living, sarms wont be enough

----------


## hustler101

> Imo follow Silabolin's advice on test p from your previous thread.


Silabolin said use 150mg of test p... however its unclear how many times per week and at what dosage I administer it... I'm sure I dont take the whole 150mg at once do I?... Since a vile usually comes in a 100mg form

Also isn't this like TRT? or is this actually safer then steroids like Deca & Test300?

----------


## numbere

> Silabolin said use 150mg of test p... however its unclear how many times per week and at what dosage I administer it... I'm sure I dont take the whole 150mg at once do I?... Since a vile usually comes in a 100mg form
> 
> Also isn't this like TRT? or is this actually safer then steroids like Deca & Test300?


125-150mg of test p every other day. 

Test p is usually offered in concentrations of 100-200mg/ml.

That means a 10ml vial would contain 1000-2000mg.

Imo you should look for a concentration of 100mg/ml due to possible PIP. 

No these are cycle doses. 

The body produces roughly 4-7mg of test per day. 

The safety of SARMs varies depending on who you ask. 

To be totally honest know one really knows how safe they long term because they haven't been around long enough.

----------


## hustler101

> No one can confirm your doses because what's shown in the photos are milliliters (volume). 
> 
> 10mg and 25mg are examples of mass (milligrams). 
> 
> The concentrations (mg/ml) are needed in order to confirm your doses.


UPDATE

Apparently I only been taking 1/4th of the actual dosage...

This ML to MG thing is confusing as shit...

I first understood that 1 ml = 1mg

Then seeing .25ml which is the mark I've been taking on average per sarm I thought it equalled out to 25ml

Not before emailing the company which is obscure as fuck & never send you any instructions

So now I'll actually start taking the right dosage... good thing my test prop is coming in the mail soon... 

I'm already beginning to experience shut down taking 1/8th of the dose

----------


## hustler101

Quick update about my sarms stack

Been 10 days now Ive been taking the correct dosage for sarms and I got to say I am seeing results...
5 pounds gained in 10 days, and visible muscle mass

Total weight gained since starting the sarms cycle is 14 pounds

So in total I've been 1.5 months on SARMS now... for the 1st month I was taking incorrect dosage, I dont known how it plays into my cycle overall and if I should continue to follow the cycle timeline 

At this point Im already 1.5 months in and near the end, I dont see the point of taking Test P at this point, unless other users have experience of taking it for 2 weeks or so... Im abit concerned about my overall health and I dont want to start injecting steroids when Im almost at the end of my cycle.




Im also feeling the following effects

Decreased sex drive but still active (This concerns me)
Increased build up anger (Kinda weird since you'd think anger & sex drive are the results of the same testosterone )
Endurance Ability to stay longer in the gym (This might also be due to me working out 6 times / week)

----------


## WillyG

Hustler, any changes since your last update? Curious to hear how you've been holding up.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> As I understand sarms have little effect on your testosterone production and work almost as well as steroids 
> 
> A month in now I'm beginning to feel low on T
> 
> Results after 1 month and working out 6 times per week...


not correct, many sarms can cause as much or more shutdown as straight aas, sure some can be more mild but they still cause shutdown and why i still rec a test base and a decent PCT even with a "sarms cycle"
also i would say personally that no sarm beats even a basic test only cycle in terms of gains. and sides are minimal with a decent AI as it is. 
even with aas it would take weeks to start to notice much results so dont expect more results or quicker with sarms, if anything less IMO.
I like sarms, they have their place, but sadly over hyped in most cases and sides down played. shit they are liver toxic also, less then most traditional oral aas, but dont think its risk or side free either, if anything id use a sarm in place of an oral stacked with a cycle (of say test or test and deca or test and maste etc.) 
but as a solo run i wouldent. MAYBE if on hrt dose test for a mild boost if anything. 

good luck!

----------


## Juced_porkchop

and anger can be due to estrogen fluctuations and levels, test on an AI im calm, forget the AI and moodiness is noticed. aggression is not the same as anger.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I guess some people have to learn things the hard way.
> 
> I've told you twice before you'd be better of with a test only cycle.
> 
> Heck even Silabolin, who's a proponent of SARMs , said you shouldn't run this stack without test p on hand in case of low test issues.
> .


Lol. Deep inside i think ur not that mad at me.

Anyway. Sad to here rad is not working.
Maybe it works as a standalone only.
I experienced it did not work with superdrol.

Numbere is rigth. Never do sarms without testbase. Even if u run rad.

But i think he is wrong when he says dont do them at all.

With a testbase u will have steroidlike gains without 80% of the sides that follow a test 500 mg cycle.

----------

